# Stuck in Fastboot and not being able to connect to PC



## rmerchant786 (Jul 19, 2012)

Alright, I am having some trouble with the Nexus and hopefully someone can help me with this. Then Nexus was unlocked and rooted but I was still rocking the stock rom on there. The tablet used to be recognized by the computer and everything was fine. I used a car charger today to charge the tablet, came home, and the tablet would no longer show MTP when connected to the computer but rather would only charge.

I thought it was an issue with the rom so I downloaded a new rom, made a backup and went to flash it. Something happened when I was flashing the rom which forced the tablet to reboot and all it would get to is the Google screen. It won't go past that. I can get into the bootloader but can't boot into recovery or the system. Its not being recognized in fastboot mode either so I have no way to flash a recovery onto it...

Any suggestions?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Try reinstalling your drivers.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Also when your in bootloader and you issue the fastboot command what output are you getting in terminal

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## rmerchant786 (Jul 19, 2012)

I tried reinstalling the drivers, tried multiple cables, multiple computers...no luck. The command prompt just kept waiting for the device. I was still under the 30 day warranty so I just ended up bringing it back and getting a new one. Let's hope it doesn't happen again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

